# Deaths that piss you off (Major spoilers)



## mpomnibus (Oct 31, 2010)

Okay, I have read almost every book warhammer has ever made and sometimes the characters in the book that you have started liking die in some stupid ways. 

I just want to see what other people think about that. Just put it in a spoiler tag so we don't ruin someones book exp and just explain who died and why you thought it was stupid.

Like mine for example would be in the book dark creed


When Burias and the chapter master fought, I was thinking okay chapter master in termy armor is auto win but he loses because blood gets in his eyes and he blinks then dies. Was so pissed


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The thing that pisses me off about the dozens of BL books I've read is that _not enough_ characters die in ways that piss people off. This is supposed to be a galaxy full of the deadliest conflicts imaginable--I want more deaths of characters we care about! More! More! MORE!


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

I think this one is worse than the others I can think of;



A fully armoured custode being gutted and hacinh his spine crushed via a WE's un-armoured hands in Outcast Dead, complete bs


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Kickback said:


> I think this one is worse than the others I can think of;
> 
> 
> 
> A fully armoured custode being gutted and hacinh his spine crushed via a WE's un-armoured hands in Outcast Dead, complete bs



Granted said custode was on that duty because he had injuries that dramatically impeded him.

But I think its refreshing with less plot armor around.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

My latest also comes from Outcast Dead



The ending of the EC was a joke, Wheres he gone? oh he died? What? how? he was hit in the shoulder?! This guy is a marine, I've seen guardsmen survive worse


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Barnster said:


> My latest also comes from Outcast Dead
> 
> 
> 
> The ending of the EC was a joke in Outcast dead, I was like wheres he gone? oh he died? What how? This guy is a marine, I've seen guardsmen survive worse




My own impression of the ends of the Outcast Dead, was that their harsh and sudden deaths was a testament to the sheer undilluted power of Babu Dhakal and Ghota, that they were woefully outclassed. Like a single marine going up against a Primarch. The end utterly predictable.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice idea for a thread.

One of mine would have to take place in the book "The Guns Of Tanith".



When Try Again Bragg is killed by trooper Cuu.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The butchering of Honsou's entire Iron Warrior possie.


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Granted said custode was on that duty because he had injuries that dramatically impeded him.
> 
> But I think its refreshing with less plot armor around.


Just went and got the book then and in it says 

The after effects of the injury had reduced his reflexive response times to a level below the minimum required for front line service p.196


Just 'a level below' no mention of dramatically impeding him, and certainly not in such a way that an un-armed marine could do that, if that was the case why use swords at all?

Also another that really annoys me 

Nemiel being karate chopped to death by the Lion

I'm sure it was plausible, but what a waste of a character


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Everyone putting spoiler tags is very good and all. But could we all put what novel is being spoiled before the tag please, it's killing me every time I open one thinking it will be for a book I've not read lol.

But yes, referencing _The Lion_


Nemiels death massively pissed me off, like you said, such a waste of a good character. I mean we have him as a main supporting character in _Descent of Angels_, then as the main protagonist of _Fallen Angels_ complete with his own squad, who were for the most part quite likeable. Perfect set up as well for the inevitable shown down with Zahariel when they return to Caliban. And then the Lion just fucking kills him? Not only that, but Nemiel had shown not an ounce of the personality he had in the first two books, just seemed to be a totally different character with Nemiels name only slapped on him to make people go 'omgwtf the Lion killed Nemiel!'. I suspect it's in part because they want to make Corswain the main Dark Angels protagonist, and to be fair, he is a much more interesting character, one of my favourite in the Heresy in fact. But come on! Can easily have two, way more in fact. Just was senseless and a terrible, terrible decision imo.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

WaLkAwaY said:


> Nice idea for a thread.
> 
> One of mine would have to take place in the book "The Guns Of Tanith".
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to agree with this one, I was rather angry at it.


----------



## A_fool_of_a_Took (Oct 28, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> The thing that pisses me off about the dozens of BL books I've read is that _not enough_ characters die in ways that piss people off. This is supposed to be a galaxy full of the deadliest conflicts imaginable--I want more deaths of characters we care about! More! More! MORE!


If death of likable characters is what you want then I recommend "Blood Gorgon" by Henry Zou, If you haven't read it already. That man kills off so many cool/good characters you find yourself wondering how there are any left to end the story with. The books at least readable, but I didn't really approach it critically it just caught my eye and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

It just shows that the quality of these books are so that we all engage with characters, share their triumphs and are upset at their deaths. It is done to make you _feel_. Thats the whole point of a good novel in my opinion.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Sanguinius. That is all. 


Although I'm not sure that's a spoiler...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Not not a spoiler really, about as much a spoiler as Horus


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Not not a spoiler really, about as much a spoiler as Horus


Horus dies?!!!

I do feel sorry for Sanguinius though, he seems to be the most 'heroic' of the Primarchs, performs incredible feats during the seige of Terra and gets a daemonic Horus in the face for his pains!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Major spoilers for _Betrayer_



Argel Tals death. FUCK YOU EREBUS!!!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Tywin Lannister said:


> Sanguinius. That is all.


That is an annoying one. Perhaps there is more to the gene-curse as well. Spoilers for Deus Encarmine and Deus Sanguinius. 



Nearly all the deaths in The Blood Angels Omnibus annoyed me, even the antagonists. 
Captain Simeon: Though you barely know him, the reaction of his men and how he died are upsetting. Especially given what Iskavan survives later. 

Sergeant Koris: While he died in spectacular fashion, Koris' death was very upsetting. More upsetting was how he "fell" to the Black Rage. I have since honored his memory with one of my models. 

"Murdergift" victims: Grim. Dark. Unsettling in the depiction of the "Noble Space Marines."

Iskavan the Hated: I actually felt pity for The Hated. His boss was a dick in every sense of the word. He survived a bath of scalding, liquid steel. But is killed by an upstart whelp who is being used more than Iskavan.

Brother Alactus: One of many unfortunate deaths at the hands of another Blood Angel. 

Sanguinary Priest Sachiel: While a complete ass, nobody deserves Sachiel's fate. Death was not swift enough to spare him the realizations of his own sins. 

Chaplain Delos: At least the death blow came from a Lord of Change. 

Arkio the Blessed: You can see his death coming from far off. But it is so ignoble that you can feel Rafen's pain for his brother. He has become so corrupted that the Spear of Tolesto rebels against him. Undone by one's own weapon ...


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

WaLkAwaY said:


> Nice idea for a thread.
> 
> One of mine would have to take place in the book "The Guns Of Tanith".
> 
> ...


OMFG I was furious at this one! the guy isn't the best trooper but he's still well 'ard and perfectly capable!!

Tanith ones


When the frigate they use is blown to bits, don't understand this as it could be an amazing tool. Some of them I can see why he did them and I love the feeling it brings but...


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Everyone putting spoiler tags is very good and all. But could we all put what novel is being spoiled before the tag please, it's killing me every time I open one thinking it will be for a book I've not read lol.
> 
> But yes, referencing _The Lion_
> 
> ...


Yeah, that one really pissed me off. I'd acted out so many different reunion scenes in my head


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

In "Betrayer" when



Erebus kills Argel Tal. Fucking cunt, as if there wasn`t reason enough to hate him already.

Yea, fuck you if you clicked this and had not read the book. 


Also, pretty much every time someone in the Gaunts Ghosts series dies. Too emotionally attached to all the characters.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Abnett is good at this. As infuriating as ...



... Try Again Bragg's ...


... murder was, finding out what had been done to ...



... Agun Soric ...


... was somehow even worse. It's extra special when the author manages to make you feel better when you're hoping that a liked character will die.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

They're from the soul drinkers saga.



why did nearly the whole chapter have to die for Fuck sack :ireful2:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I think the most tragic for me was in the novel "Grey Knights"



Inquisitor Ligeia is executed by the Inquisition, her very existence removed from all record and her ashes cast into the void because she fell to Choas. Something she did on purpose so as to learn the Daemon Gargatoloth's true name and give it to the Grey Knights.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The early books with Cuu in Gaunt's Ghosts, most deaths there peed me right off.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Major spoilers for _Betrayer_
> 
> 
> 
> Argel Tals death. FUCK YOU EREBUS!!!


Agreed


----------

